# Cessione Milan: si chiude entro l'ultimo giorno di luglio.



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Ultime da Peppe Di Stefano sulla cessione del Milan: come sappiamo c'è stato uno slittamento e le condizioni di Berlusconi hanno rallentato la trattativa. Ma ora i dettagli sono stati limati. Silvio Berlusconi si è convinto a cedere il Milan.


I cinesi hanno grande entusiasmo. Non promettono grandi botti sul mercato ma promettono di fare mercato insieme ad Adriano Galliani dal 1 agosto al 1 settembre. 

Lo stesso di Stefano (così come Sportmediaset e l'Ansa) ha riportato smentite riguardo le notizie su Robin Li diffuse in Cina.

Arriveranno un difensore, due centrocampisti ed un attaccante al posto di Bacca.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Lol addirittura entro l'ultimo giorno di Luglio ora? Ma Peppe ha visto quello che è successo oggi in Cina?


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

up


----------



## kakaoo1981 (15 Luglio 2016)

Ha detto: si firma entro il 30 GIUGNO  (anziché luglio) ho parlato con fonti vicine ke seguono da vicino la trattativa (lui era quello che i cinesi non esistevano e filtra pessimismo) ultima kikka robin li è il 6 uomo piu famoso di cina  roba dastraccio di tessera giornalistica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Secondo Peppe pare che anche la cordata cinese abbia smentito le notizie di oggi.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Luglio 2016)

Spero sia una balla...


----------



## Crox93 (15 Luglio 2016)

Settembre*


----------



## Montag84 (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Peppe Di Stefano sulla cessione del Milan: come sappiamo c'è stato uno slittamento e le condizioni di Berlusconi hanno rallentato la trattativa. Ma ora i dettagli sono stati limati. Silvio Berlusconi si è convinto a cedere il Milan.
> 
> 
> I cinesi hanno grande entusiasmo. Non promettono grandi botti sul mercato ma promettono di fare mercato insieme ad Adriano Galliani dal 1 agosto al 1 settembre.
> ...



Arbeloa, Sosa, Pizarro e Pavoletti


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Il "Non promettono grandi botti" e "Faranno mercato insieme a Galliani"

E' una bella... botta.

Vedremo, comunque.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Luglio 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Arbeloa, Sosa, Pizarro e Pavoletti



E' altamente probabile che saranno loro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo Peppe pare che anche la cordata cinese abbia smentito le notizie di oggi.


Anche se fosse, per quale motivo la televisione statale cinese avrebbe dovuto mandare in onda un servizio del tutto inventato? A me sembra strano.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Luglio 2016)

Davvero date retta a questo ciarlatano patentato? 
è la peggiore fonte possibile, la sua bocca.


----------



## Konrad (16 Luglio 2016)

E beh si...in effetti non fa una grinza...CCTV2 che è praticamente al primo servizio sull'argomento spara idiozie tendenziose, mentre il caro Peppe, che riesce miracolosamente a campare sostenendo tutto e il contrario di tutto su calciatori, mercato e squadre, è diventato bibbia...

Il giorno del vero closing è stato quello odierno...se preferite chiamatelo deal. Ma in italiano la vendita si conclude con il consenso delle parti e oggi hanno trovato la quadra definitiva su tutti i punti della vendita (cifre, patti parasociali, impegni futuri di acquisto e investimento, penali etc...). Poi si firmerà a breve il preliminare...e quindi i passaggi tecnici definitivi che porteranno al closing.
Il Milan comunque è già in direzione 2.0 ... spero che il prima possibile facciano anche repulisti dell'attuale dirigenza (AD/finto DS) e ne mettano una nuova, credibile...Galliani non può andare in giro a proclamare la rinascita del Milan dopo tutte le porcate e gli accattonaggi degli ultimi anni...PUNTO


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> E beh si...in effetti non fa una grinza...CCTV2 che è praticamente al primo servizio sull'argomento spara idiozie tendenziose, mentre il caro Peppe, che riesce miracolosamente a campare sostenendo tutto e il contrario di tutto su calciatori, mercato e squadre, è diventato bibbia...
> 
> Il giorno del vero closing è stato quello odierno...se preferite chiamatelo deal. Ma in italiano la vendita si conclude con il consenso delle parti e oggi hanno trovato la quadra definitiva su tutti i punti della vendita (cifre, patti parasociali, impegni futuri di acquisto e investimento, penali etc...). Poi si firmerà a breve il preliminare...e quindi i passaggi tecnici definitivi che porteranno al closing.
> Il Milan comunque è già in direzione 2.0 ... spero che il prima possibile facciano anche repulisti dell'attuale dirigenza (AD/finto DS) e ne mettano una nuova, credibile...Galliani non può andare in giro a proclamare la rinascita del Milan dopo tutte le porcate e gli accattonaggi degli ultimi anni...PUNTO



si ma le chiacchiere stanno a 0 . Deal o non deal se non si firma sul mercato valiamo zero.


----------



## Konrad (16 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si ma le chiacchiere stanno a 0 . Deal o non deal se non si firma sul mercato valiamo zero.



A me interessa solo la cessione...me la sono messa via da un bel pò che questa campagna acquisti sarà povera e che l'annata sarà nuovamente di transizione, magari con un tentativo per l'europa league se non si è troppo distanti in gennaio.
L'unica cosa che potrebbe davvero cambiare le cose ora è che dopo la firma si gettassero sul mercato davvero i 200 milioni di cui parlava SB...e allora 1 agosto o 15 luglio cambia poco...perchè arrivi giù bello peso con il denaro sonante, che convince alla fine il 90% dei giocatori. Qualcuno del residuo 10% di top players li puoi convincere l'anno successivo in base ai risultati. Ma a questa eventualità ci credo pochissimo...

Portiamo a casa il cambio di proprietà...che dopo gli ultimi 5 anni di zero assoluto...va benissimo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' altamente probabile che saranno loro.



.


----------



## Zani (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il "Non promettono grandi botti" e "Faranno mercato insieme a Galliani"
> 
> E' una bella... botta.
> 
> Vedremo, comunque.


Che fino a settembre non ci sarebbero stati botti lo hanno detto più fonti da settimane, penso si riferisca a quello


----------



## DannySa (16 Luglio 2016)

Io rimango che lunedì si chiude, Campopiano è stato sibillino.


----------



## sballotello (16 Luglio 2016)

i cinesi non esistono cit. adesso l'esperto in materia di cessione Milan ' di stefano?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2016)

Prima si passava di giorno in settimana..
Ora siamo già passati a fine mese.... Poi ?? di mese in mese??


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Prima si passava di giorno in settimana..
> Ora siamo già passati a fine mese.... Poi ?? di mese in mese??


Peppe Di Stefano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Ha detto: si firma entro il 30 GIUGNO  (anziché luglio) ho parlato con fonti vicine ke seguono da vicino la trattativa (lui era quello che i cinesi non esistevano e filtra pessimismo) ultima kikka robin li è il 6 uomo piu famoso di cina  roba dastraccio di tessera giornalistica



Ma di che parliamo, su. Fa quasi tenerezza sto Di Stefano. Braccia rubate alle miniere.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Luglio 2016)

Hanno entusiasmo ma non promettono grandi botti ? Mah.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (16 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Prima si passava di giorno in settimana..
> Ora siamo già passati a fine mese.... Poi ?? di mese in mese??



Il contratto per la cessione lo stanno scrivendo a mano i migliori amanuensi ancora in vita, ci vuole tempo.
Io in più ci vedo anche una leggera analogia con la tela di Penelope...


----------



## ilyanor (16 Luglio 2016)

Io non capisco come possiate ancora credere alle parole di qualsivoglia giornalista.. Campopiano, DiStefano, Festa.. Ma non capite che son tutti degli sparaballe assurdi??* Se* davvero il Milan sarà ceduto, *quando *e a che *prezzo* lo sa solo Berlusconi. Punto.


----------



## robs91 (16 Luglio 2016)

Mado' Campopiano non ne azzecca una.Ora come giustifichera' l' ennesimo rinvio?


----------



## martinmilan (16 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Mado' Campopiano non ne azzecca una.Ora come giustifichera' l' ennesimo rinvio?



wuahahahah


----------



## Edric (16 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Mado' Campopiano non ne azzecca una.



Invece Di Stefano. si ?


----------



## martinmilan (16 Luglio 2016)

Di Stefano poteva dire si firma entro fine anno così almeno non rischiava e ci azzeccava

Invece No,continuano tutti a dare date o deadline che non sanno.TUTTI.

L'unica cosa che ci deve riguardare è sapere da qualcuno con foto o video se Galatioto è ineffetti ancora a Milano perchè pare davvero impossibile che nessuno riesca a vederlo...

Colpa del giornalismo pigro da ufficio...


----------



## robs91 (16 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Invece Di Stefano. si ?



Di Stefano sta azzeccando tutti i rinvii in anticipo sul vate Campopiano.


----------



## Coripra (16 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Di Stefano sta azzeccando tutti i rinvii in anticipo sul vate Campopiano.



Marò quanto ti sta sui marones....
mi sa che sei Di Stefano in incognito


----------



## martinmilan (16 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Di Stefano sta azzeccando tutti i rinvii in anticipo sul vate Campopiano.



ahahaaha infatti li ha presi tutti peppefetish...
non ha mai azzeccato una data nemmeno lui...nemmeno per sbaglio..


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Mado' Campopiano non ne azzecca una.Ora come giustifichera' l' ennesimo rinvio?



Dirà che è stato pagato dai più grandi specialisti del fegato che sanno che ad ogni rinvio acquisiscono nuovi pazienti


----------



## robs91 (16 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Marò quanto ti sta sui marones....
> mi sa che sei Di Stefano in incognito



Sì, ma da fastidio perché sta palesemente prendendo in giro una tifoseria solo per ottenere un po' di visibilità.Di Stefano invece è un povero servo,non ho nessunissima stima di lui.Però fino ad ora ha azzeccato tutti i rinvii di questa (presunta)cessione,punto.


----------



## danykz (16 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo la gazzetta dello sport la prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella giusta, ma non è il caso di sbilanciarsi dati i precedenti rinvii, ciò che è sicuro è che si firmerà entro fine luglio. Ci sta ottimismo sia da parte dei Cinesi che fininvest, nessun problema fra le due parti che lavoreranno pure nel week end. Closing confermato per settembre*


----------



## martinmilan (16 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma da fastidio perché sta palesemente prendendo in giro una tifoseria solo per ottenere un po' di visibilità.Di Stefano invece è un povero servo,non ho nessunissima stima di lui.Però fino ad ora ha azzeccato tutti i rinvii di questa (presunta)cessione,punto.



Per Di stefano si doveva firmare ieri....tutti sono in cerca di visibilità...tutti hanno dimostrato di non sapere nulla sulle date...


----------



## martinmilan (16 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazzetta dello sport la prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella giusta, ma non è il caso di sbilanciarsi dati i precedenti rinvii, ciò che è sicuro è che si firmerà entro fine luglio. Ci sta ottimismo sia da parte dei Cinesi che fininvest, nessun problema fra le due parti che lavoreranno pure nel week end. Closing confermato per settembre*



Tutti che sparano date continuamente sperando di azzeccarci prima o poi...nessuno che si prende la briga di sapere dov è Galatioto...giornalismo da ufficio e poltrona..


----------



## wfiesso (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il "Non promettono grandi botti" e "Faranno mercato insieme a Galliani"
> 
> E' una bella... botta.
> 
> Vedremo, comunque.



È sempre stato detto questo, almeno x questo mercato


----------



## wfiesso (16 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Di Stefano sta azzeccando tutti i rinvii in anticipo sul vate Campopiano.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma da fastidio perché sta palesemente prendendo in giro una tifoseria solo per ottenere un po' di visibilità.Di Stefano invece è un povero servo,non ho nessunissima stima di lui.Però fino ad ora ha azzeccato tutti i rinvii di questa (presunta)cessione,punto.



"c'è gelo tra berlusconi e i cinesi" "al pranzo di Arcore Berlusconi ha detto NO alla vendita" salvo poi scoprire che quel pranzo non c'è mai stato e Berlusconi era in ospedale  ma di che parliamo? spero che alla firma sarete tutti più sereni, perchè vi state rovinando il fegato per nulla


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2016)

In condizioni normali sarebbe stato già tutto fatto. Ma il nostro presidente è tutto fuorchè normale. Quando l'accordo verrà firmato e tireranno fuori i presunti 'paletti', le condizioni, le rassicurazioni e bla bla bla ci sarà da ridere. O da aver paura.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

*Carlo Festa: ci sono ancora degli ostacoli sulla via che porta alla firma del preliminare. E questi ostacoli sono degli allegati al contratto che devono ancora essere definiti tra le parti. Inoltre, alcuni gruppi statali starebbe ancora attendendo l'ok da Pechino. Il via libera starebbe per arrivare. La firma dovrebbe arrivare la prossima settimana c'è da dire i continui ritardi e il mistero sui nomi degli investitori non rappresentano sicuramente un bel segnale. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: ci sono ancora degli ostacoli sulla via che porta alla firma del preliminare. E questi ostacoli sono degli allegati al contratto che devono ancora essere definiti tra le parti. Inoltre, alcuni gruppi statali starebbe ancora attendendo l'ok da Pechino. Il via libera starebbe per arrivare. La firma dovrebbe arrivare la prossima settimana c'è da dire i continui ritardi e il mistero sui nomi degli investitori non rappresentano sicuramente un bel segnale. *



Quindi conferma che il governo è invischiato indirettamente nell'affare. Molto bene. Speriamo che la settimana prossima sia proprio quella definitiva. Sui ritardi e sul mistero dei nomi sono sue considerazioni personali (che andrebbero evitate) al pari di quelle di La Scala che ritengo più affidabili visto il lavoro che fa.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi conferma che il governo è invischiato indirettamente nell'affare. Molto bene. Speriamo che la settimana prossima sia proprio quella definitiva. Sui ritardi e sul mistero dei nomi sono sue considerazioni personali (che andrebbero evitate) al pari di quelle di La Scala che ritengo più affidabili visto il lavoro che fa.



riesci sempre a trovare l'aspetto positivo e a ridimensionare quello negativo da ogni notizia....vorrei riuscirci anche io....spero che tu abbia ragione perchè il mio "ottimismo" è messo a durissima prova in questi giorni...


----------



## koti (16 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> riesci sempre a trovare l'aspetto positivo e a ridimensionare quello negativo da ogni notizia....vorrei riuscirci anche io....spero che tu abbia ragione perchè il mio "ottimismo" è messo a durissima prova in questi giorni...


Secondo me è l'opposto, nel senso che sono i tifosi (la maggior parte) a vedere negatività in qualsiasi cosa


----------



## siioca (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: ci sono ancora degli ostacoli sulla via che porta alla firma del preliminare. E questi ostacoli sono degli allegati al contratto che devono ancora essere definiti tra le parti. Inoltre, alcuni gruppi statali starebbe ancora attendendo l'ok da Pechino. Il via libera starebbe per arrivare. La firma dovrebbe arrivare la prossima settimana c'è da dire i continui ritardi e il mistero sui nomi degli investitori non rappresentano sicuramente un bel segnale. *



Invece la segretezza degli investitori rappresenta un bel segnale sulla serietà della trattativa.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Luglio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo me è l'opposto, nel senso che sono i tifosi (la maggior parte) a vedere negatività in qualsiasi cosa



Quoto anche la punteggiatura


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: Galatioto è tornato in America per impegni in agenda. Tornerà la settimana prossima per la firma.*


----------



## fra29 (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: ci sono ancora degli ostacoli sulla via che porta alla firma del preliminare. E questi ostacoli sono degli allegati al contratto che devono ancora essere definiti tra le parti. Inoltre, alcuni gruppi statali starebbe ancora attendendo l'ok da Pechino. Il via libera starebbe per arrivare. La firma dovrebbe arrivare la prossima settimana c'è da dire i continui ritardi e il mistero sui nomi degli investitori non rappresentano sicuramente un bel segnale. *



Io sono sempre stato abbastanza bipolare nei confronti di questa trattativa, alti e bassi in base alle notizie.
Sono ancora preoccupato sul buonesito della trattativa però l'articolo di festa sinceramente è pieno di contraddizioni ad esempio dice che si sa che i gruppi statali devono ricevere ancora l'ok però non si conoscono gli investitori (se sono gruppi statali sarà comunque sempre lo stato, no?). Poi sa che devono avere l'ok ma non Sa Di quali aziende si tratta? O mente sul fatto di non conoscere le aziende coinvolte oppure non si possono sapere quali sono le cause del rallentamento..


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Luglio 2016)

Vero!
(per errore ho risposto senza quotare....vorrei eliminare questo post ma non so come fare...


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Luglio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo me è l'opposto, nel senso che sono i tifosi (la maggior parte) a vedere negatività in qualsiasi cosa



Vero!


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto è tornato in America per impegni in agenda. Tornerà la settimana prossima per la firma.*



Ero rimasto al "Galatioto non va via senza la firma". vabbè, ormai stanno tutti sparando a caso


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto è tornato in America per impegni in agenda. Tornerà la settimana prossima per la firma.*


Armiamoci degli ultimi residui di pazienza,tanto solo quelli ci sono rimasti.


----------



## cris (17 Luglio 2016)

per quel pochissimo che vale ho sentito stasera parlare con grande entusiasmo e convinzione un cinese titolare di un bar (ma dai?) dicendo che è tifoso milanista e ha letto sul giornale cinese la conferma dell'acquisizione di Robin Li, e che sto Robin Li è il personaggio economicamente meglio messo in cina


----------



## wfiesso (17 Luglio 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> per quel pochissimo che vale ho sentito stasera parlare con grande entusiasmo e convinzione un cinese titolare di un bar (ma dai?) dicendo che è tifoso milanista e ha letto sul giornale cinese la conferma dell'acquisizione di Robin Li, e che sto Robin Li è il personaggio economicamente meglio messo in cina



effettivamente girare x bar ora può essere interessante, giusto x capire le notizie che girano li in cina... domani sperimento e vi faccio sapere


----------



## cris (17 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> effettivamente girare x bar ora può essere interessante, giusto x capire le notizie che girano li in cina... domani sperimento e vi faccio sapere



togli "ora" e togli il post virgola


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto è tornato in America per impegni in agenda. Tornerà la settimana prossima per la firma.*



Quindi se settimana prossima Galatioto ha impegni in America
già presi in precedenza vuol dire che era impossibile la firma
dal 18 al 24, e questo conferma che i nostri giornalisti stanno
sparando le date come i numeri del lotto, anzi più si allungano
i tempi e più fanno a gare a chi la spara più grossa..


----------



## wfiesso (17 Luglio 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> togli "ora" e togli il post virgola



 "andiamo a bar e non pensiamoci piu" é una soluzione anche questa


----------



## Coripra (17 Luglio 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Armiamoci degli ultimi residui di pazienza,tanto solo quelli ci sono rimasti.



Ormai mi son messo l'animo in pace; aspetto le firme quando (...se...) accadrà e di vedere i nuovi acquisti all'opera quando (...se...) arriveranno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Quindi se settimana prossima Galatioto ha impegni in America
> già presi in precedenza vuol dire che era impossibile la firma
> dal 18 al 24, e questo conferma che i nostri giornalisti stanno
> sparando le date come i numeri del lotto, anzi più si allungano
> i tempi e più fanno a gare a chi la spara più grossa..



La durata degli impegni di Galatioto li conosce solo Galatioto, ma non vedo perché non possa tornare la prossima settimana per le firme (che comunque non metterà lui). 
Non c'è solo Campopiano a dire che la prossima settimana può essere quella buona. Ma la fonte di Chinadaily, Carlo Festa, Luca Pagni e Andrea Montanari.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (17 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La durata degli impegni di Galatioto li conosce solo Galatioto, ma non vedo perché non possa tornare la prossima settimana per le firme (che comunque non metterà lui).
> Non c'è solo Campopiano a dire che la prossima settimana può essere quella buona. Ma la fonte di Chinadaily, Carlo Festa, Luca Pagni e Andrea Montanari.



Io lo dissi già settimana scorsa, la data giusta sarà probabilmente giovedì o venerdì prossimo... Sperando che tutto possa andare per il verso giusto.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La durata degli impegni di Galatioto li conosce solo Galatioto, ma non vedo perché non possa tornare la prossima settimana per le firme (che comunque non metterà lui).
> Non c'è solo Campopiano a dire che la prossima settimana può essere quella buona. Ma la fonte di Chinadaily, Carlo Festa, Luca Pagni e Andrea Montanari.



Non proprio degli scappati di casa insomma... speriamo.sia la volta buona


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Luglio 2016)

*Mike Ozanian, Forbes: ultimamente c'è molta confusione sui numeri riguardanti la cessione del Milan. Dalla Cina si citano 437M di dollari, mentre altre fonti (China Post) riportano che il prezzo sarà tra i 776M e 825M. Credo che tutto ciò derivi dal fatto che il Milan verrà ceduto in 2/3 anni e che nella cifra è compreso anche il debito. Stessi errori che si fecero per l'acquisto di Cleveland da parte di Jimmy Haslam.
Ad ogni modo, la mia sensazione è che i 437M citati recentemente dai cinesi siano i soldi che verranno iniettati nel Milan, mentre 825M rappresentano l'enterprise value, ossia il prezzo di acquisto debiti compresi.*


----------



## Doctore (17 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La durata degli impegni di Galatioto li conosce solo Galatioto, ma non vedo perché non possa tornare la prossima settimana per le firme (che comunque non metterà lui).
> Non c'è solo Campopiano a dire che la prossima settimana può essere quella buona. Ma la fonte di Chinadaily, Carlo Festa, Luca Pagni e Andrea Montanari.



eh lo so però palle sta attesa......


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mike Ozanian, Forbes: ultimamente c'è molta confusione sui numeri riguardanti la cessione del Milan. Dalla Cina si citano 437M di dollari, mentre altre fonti (China Post) riportano che il prezzo sarà tra i 776M e 825M. Credo che tutto ciò derivi dal fatto che il Milan verrà ceduto in 2/3 anni e che nella cifra è compreso anche il debito. Stessi errori che si fecero per l'acquisto di Cleveland da parte di Jimmy Haslam.
> Ad ogni modo, la mia sensazione è che i 437M citati recentemente dai cinesi siano i soldi che verranno iniettati nel Milan, mentre 825M rappresentano l'enterprise value, ossia il prezzo di acquisto debiti compresi.*



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Luglio 2016)

Ah si?? Come peraltro già detto mille volte.


----------



## Black (17 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto è tornato in America per impegni in agenda. Tornerà la settimana prossima per la firma.*



speriamo che torni veramente per la firma!


----------



## Crox93 (17 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto è tornato in America per impegni in agenda. Tornerà la settimana prossima per la firma.*



Caro Pasquale ora che hai ottenuto il tuo scopo di diventare famoso, non sai come uscirne?


----------



## danykz (17 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano in risposta ad un utente " Non è necessaria la presenza di Galatioto per la firma(non firma lui ovviamente)*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mike Ozanian, Forbes: ultimamente c'è molta confusione sui numeri riguardanti la cessione del Milan. Dalla Cina si citano 437M di dollari, mentre altre fonti (China Post) riportano che il prezzo sarà tra i 776M e 825M. Credo che tutto ciò derivi dal fatto che il Milan verrà ceduto in 2/3 anni e che nella cifra è compreso anche il debito. Stessi errori che si fecero per l'acquisto di Cleveland da parte di Jimmy Haslam.
> Ad ogni modo, la mia sensazione è che i 437M citati recentemente dai cinesi siano i soldi che verranno iniettati nel Milan, mentre 825M rappresentano l'enterprise value, ossia il prezzo di acquisto debiti compresi.*



Più semplicemente direi che 437 Mln siano il controvalore della quota Fininvest, mentre la differenza a 825 mln siano i debiti del Milan.
Quello che verrà "iniettato" saranno i 100 mln annui per 4 anni, ma questo non apparirà nelle quote da versare: sarà un impegno che verrà assolto nel tempo, nell'interesse anche dei nuovi proprietari, per poter valorizzare le loro quote alla Borsa di HK.
Ovviamente Fininvest o SB avranno in mano la loro quota del 20% che cederanno al verificarsi di quanto promesso.


----------



## sion (17 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un utente " Non è necessaria la presenza di Galatioto per la firma(non firma lui ovviamente)*



campopiano diventato capitan ovvio ormai..cioe ma abbiamo bisogno di lui per certe sparate?potrei dire le stesse identiche cose che dice lui ogni giorno..dove sono gli scoop? per me continua a dare non notizie e a dire ovvieta' che conosciamo tutti.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mike Ozanian, Forbes: ultimamente c'è molta confusione sui numeri riguardanti la cessione del Milan. Dalla Cina si citano 437M di dollari, mentre altre fonti (China Post) riportano che il prezzo sarà tra i 776M e 825M. Credo che tutto ciò derivi dal fatto che il Milan verrà ceduto in 2/3 anni e che nella cifra è compreso anche il debito. Stessi errori che si fecero per l'acquisto di Cleveland da parte di Jimmy Haslam.
> Ad ogni modo, la mia sensazione è che i 437M citati recentemente dai cinesi siano i soldi che verranno iniettati nel Milan, mentre 825M rappresentano l'enterprise value, ossia il prezzo di acquisto debiti compresi.*




.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un utente " Non è necessaria la presenza di Galatioto per la firma(non firma lui ovviamente)*



Stimo Campopiano, ma queste risposte forse dovrebbe evitarle. E' un consiglio sincero.
Possono dare l'impressione di paraculata nel caso in cui Galatioto non torni.
E' bravo e informato, ma non deve sentirsi in dovere di rispondere a ogni utente e giustificare ogni cosa. Molte risposte poi, per forza, diventano paraculate o ovvietà per chi legge.


----------



## Coripra (17 Luglio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> campopiano diventato capitan ovvio ormai..cioe ma abbiamo bisogno di lui per certe sparate?potrei dire le stesse identiche cose che dice lui ogni giorno..dove sono gli scoop? per me continua a dare non notizie e a dire ovvieta' che conosciamo tutti.



Adesso, va bene sparare a zero... ognuno ha le sue antipatie congenite... ma Campopiano ha solo risposto ad una domanda di un utente: probabilmente se fossi stato tu al posto suo lo avresti zittito in malo modo, invece di rispondere cortesemente...
a ognuno il suo (modo di fare)


----------



## __king george__ (17 Luglio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> campopiano diventato capitan ovvio ormai..cioe ma abbiamo bisogno di lui per certe sparate?potrei dire le stesse identiche cose che dice lui ogni giorno..dove sono gli scoop? per me continua a dare non notizie e a dire ovvieta' che conosciamo tutti.



è affidabile quanto gli altri...forse meno visto che molti dissero che la firma arrivava tra il 18 e il 24 e altri dissero addirittura oltre....lui continuò imperterrito sulla sua strada...e toppò! per la 3 volta sulle date tra l'altro....

credo sia ora di ascoltare altre fonti....che non sono meglio di lui sia chiaro...semplicemente nemmeno peggio...


----------



## martinmilan (17 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è affidabile quanto gli altri...forse meno visto che molti dissero che la firma arrivava tra il 18 e il 24 e altri dissero addirittura oltre....lui continuò imperterrito sulla sua strada...e toppò! per la 3 volta sulle date tra l'altro....
> 
> credo sia ora di ascoltare altre fonti....che non sono meglio di lui sia chiaro...semplicemente nemmeno peggio...


Campopiano secondo me finchè aveva la fonte era il top...poi quando hanno visto che c 'era un pò troppa fuga di notizie l'hanno fatta tacere..e ora deve andare a tentoni..


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Campopiano secondo me finchè aveva la fonte era il top...poi quando hanno visto che c 'era un pò troppa fuga di notizie l'hanno fatta tacere..e ora deve andare a tentoni..



Campopiano ha saputo prima di tutti per l'esclusiva, e della trattativa. Questo gli va dato atto. Per il resto purtroppo per lui e per noi, è stato poco preciso (per usare un eufemismo). E' evidente che sa poco o nulla ormai. Lo dimostra come fino a prima che uscisse l'articolo di Festa, per lui Galatioto era ancora a Milano. Improvvisamente dopo l'articolo, ricomincia a rispondere alle domande, dicendo che invece è New York.


----------



## Coripra (17 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Campopiano secondo me finchè aveva la fonte era il top...poi quando hanno visto che c 'era un pò troppa fuga di notizie l'hanno fatta tacere..e ora deve andare a tentoni..



Concordo...
Avrebbe fatto miglior figura a non voler cavalcare l'onda a tutti i costi e sparare info a casaccio.
Così si è bruciato.
Ergo... fonti sicure nulla.
Tiremm innanz ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha saputo prima di tutti per l'esclusiva, e della trattativa. Questo gli va dato atto. Per il resto purtroppo per lui e per noi, è stato poco preciso (per usare un eufemismo). E' evidente che sa poco o nulla ormai. Lo dimostra come fino a prima che uscisse l'articolo di Festa, per lui Galatioto era ancora a Milano. Improvvisamente dopo l'articolo, ricomincia a rispondere alle domande, dicendo che invece è New York.



Chi vi dice che non lo sapesse?  Lui scrive solo quello che può per non perdere la fiducia delle sue fonti che, ricordiamolo, gli hanno fatto rivelare prima di tutti la trattativa, il nome di Robin Li, la data dell'esclusiva, la costituzione del fondo, il primo arrivo di Galatioto (otto ore prima dell'Ansa) e la cessione dell'80% anziché del 70%. Mancava solo che ci dicesse il numero esatto delle pagine del preliminare (e non escludo che sappia pure quello).
Praticamente ha distrutto i colleghi e se dopo ci è andato più cauto è soltanto perché gli stessi hanno fatto qualche telefonata alzando la voce e ottenendo quello che volevano... ossia una partita più ad armi pari. 
Le uniche inesattezze, come dite, riguardano le date ma in quel caso l'avvocato La Scala ha spiegato benissimo che i rinvii sono cosa normale in questi casi. Quindi a questo punto vi dico: se Campopiano avesse deciso prudentemente di non rivelare alcuna data tra quelle effettivamente concordate tra le parti, e poi quella data si fosse rivelata giusta...avrebbe fatto bene il suo lavoro di cronista? 
Io dico di no. Lui rimane l'unico ad aver sempre riportato i fatti, la maggior parte dei quali esatti, senza mai decorarli con opinioni personali come tutt'ora fanno molti suoi colleghi. Tutto il resto è noia


----------



## Andre96 (17 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chi vi dice che non lo sapesse?  Lui scrive solo quello che può per non perdere la fiducia delle sue fonti che, ricordiamolo, gli hanno fatto rivelare prima di tutti la trattativa, il nome di Robin Li, la data dell'esclusiva, la costituzione del fondo, il primo arrivo di Galatioto (otto ore prima dell'Ansa) e la cessione dell'80% anziché del 70%. Mancava solo che ci dicesse il numero esatto delle pagine del preliminare (e non escludo che sappia pure quello).
> Praticamente ha distrutto i colleghi e se dopo ci è andato più cauto è soltanto perché gli stessi hanno fatto qualche telefonata alzando la voce e ottenendo quello che volevano... ossia una partita più ad armi pari.
> Le uniche inesattezze, come dite, riguardano le date ma in quel caso l'avvocato La Scala ha spiegato benissimo che i rinvii sono cosa normale in questi casi. Quindi a questo punto vi dico: se Campopiano avesse deciso prudentemente di non rivelare alcuna data tra quelle effettivamente concordate tra le parti, e poi quella data si fosse rivelata giusta...avrebbe fatto bene il suo lavoro di cronista?
> Io dico di no. Lui rimane l'unico ad aver sempre riportato i fatti, la maggior parte dei quali esatti, senza mai decorarli con opinioni personali come tutt'ora fanno molti suoi colleghi. Tutto il resto è noia



Con tutto il rispetto, ma la maggior parte di quelli che danno addosso a Campopiano (non credo proprio sia il caso di [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]), sono gli stessi che credono a ogni notizia di giornali come la Gazzetta (es. niente saldo negativo, 0 euro senza cessioni) nonostante fino ad ora non ne abbiano beccata una. La stessa Sky ha beccato solo i rinvii ma solo perchè la linea è "noi per sicurezza diciamo che si rinvia".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ma la maggior parte di quelli che danno addosso a Campopiano (non credo proprio sia il caso di [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]), sono gli stessi che credono a ogni notizia di giornali come la Gazzetta (es. niente saldo negativo, 0 euro senza cessioni) nonostante fino ad ora non ne abbiano beccata una. La stessa Sky ha beccato solo i rinvii ma solo perchè la linea è "noi per sicurezza diciamo che si rinvia".



Concordo con te. Ho voluto solo precisare e chiarire alcune cose, visto che mi sembrava stessimo partendo per la tangente per quanto riguarda l'affidabilità di talune fonti a dispetto di altre  ad ogni modo, chi ha ancora dei dubbi stia sereno: dopo le firme se tutto va come deve ci chiariremo moltissime cose, e Milan World sarà come sempre un passo davanti a tutti.


----------



## Coripra (17 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo con te. Ho voluto solo precisare e chiarire alcune cose, visto che mi sembrava stessimo partendo per la tangente per quanto riguarda l'affidabilità di talune fonti a dispetto di altre  ad ogni modo, chi ha ancora dei dubbi stia sereno: dopo le firme se tutto va come deve ci chiariremo moltissime cose, e Milan World sarà come sempre un passo davanti a tutti.



Concordo (parzialmente) con quanto da te detto (che novità  ) nel post precedente riguardo a Campopiano.
A mio parere avrebbe dovuto evitare di sbilanciarsi sulle date, anche per non dar modo ai suoi detrattori di dichiararne l'inaffidabilità totale: certo che devi ammettere che un po' si è bruciato. La gente tende a ricordare solo le cose negative (è una regola che vale in tutti i campi, dalla politica al... calcio stesso) 
Però da qui a dire che le altre "fonti" "giornalistiche" (il doppio virgolettato non è casuale) sono sul suo stesso livello come da più affermato, ce ne corre (bip bip............)


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Concordo (parzialmente) con quanto da te detto (che novità  ) nel post precedente riguardo a Campopiano.
> A mio parere avrebbe dovuto evitare di sbilanciarsi sulle date, anche per non dar modo ai suoi detrattori di dichiararne l'inaffidabilità totale: certo che devi ammettere che un po' si è bruciato. La gente tende a ricordare solo le cose negative (è una regola che vale in tutti i campi, dalla politica al... calcio stesso)
> Però da qui a dire che le altre "fonti" "giornalistiche" (il doppio virgolettato non è casuale) sono sul suo stesso livello come da più affermato, ce ne corre (bip bip............)



E' anche vero che campopiano ha toppato in toto per quanto riguarda il mercato, a partire dall'allenatore.
Ha avuto I Suoi meriti all'inizio, adesso che la trattativa e' in fase calda nessuno e' piu' sul pezzo


----------



## bargnani83 (17 Luglio 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> E' anche vero che campopiano ha toppato in toto per quanto riguarda il mercato, a partire dall'allenatore.
> Ha avuto I Suoi meriti all'inizio, adesso che la trattativa e' in fase calda nessuno e' piu' sul pezzo



ha fatto 2 nomi emery e benatia che sono usciti dopo su altre tv/giornali accostati al milan.ragazzi la regola per valutare un buon giornalista non è il finale della trattativa(qualsiasi essa sia)ma la capacità del suddetto di metter a conoscenza dell' esistenza della trattaiva e raccontarne i passaggi.e campopiano ha fatto tutto questo.se poi per aver sbagliato le date si vuol dimenticare tutto il resto contenti voi...


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chi vi dice che non lo sapesse?  Lui scrive solo quello che può per non perdere la fiducia delle sue fonti che, ricordiamolo, gli hanno fatto rivelare prima di tutti la trattativa, il nome di Robin Li, la data dell'esclusiva, la costituzione del fondo, il primo arrivo di Galatioto (otto ore prima dell'Ansa) e la cessione dell'80% anziché del 70%. Mancava solo che ci dicesse il numero esatto delle pagine del preliminare (e non escludo che sappia pure quello).
> Praticamente ha distrutto i colleghi e se dopo ci è andato più cauto è soltanto perché gli stessi hanno fatto qualche telefonata alzando la voce e ottenendo quello che volevano... ossia una partita più ad armi pari.
> Le uniche inesattezze, come dite, riguardano le date ma in quel caso l'avvocato La Scala ha spiegato benissimo che i rinvii sono cosa normale in questi casi. Quindi a questo punto vi dico: se Campopiano avesse deciso prudentemente di non rivelare alcuna data tra quelle effettivamente concordate tra le parti, e poi quella data si fosse rivelata giusta...avrebbe fatto bene il suo lavoro di cronista?
> Io dico di no. Lui rimane l'unico ad aver sempre riportato i fatti, la maggior parte dei quali esatti, senza mai decorarli con opinioni personali come tutt'ora fanno molti suoi colleghi. Tutto il resto è noia




No no, è più affidabile Di Stefano ed il suo "filtra pessimismo" pronunciato pochi minuti prima che il CDA di Fininvest accordasse l'esclusiva a Galatioto. Lo stesso Di Stefano che per settimane giurava che Brocchi sarebbe rimasto sulla panchina del Milan. 

Oppure Alciato che elogiava Bee (che poi si è dimostrato un pagliaccio di prima categoria) e parlava di mitologiche "donne più ricche d'Australia"; questi sono i "giornalisti" affidabili seri e competenti, che riportano solo notizie certe e verificate


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Luglio 2016)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ha fatto 2 nomi emery e benatia che sono usciti dopo su altre tv/giornali accostati al milan.ragazzi la regola per valutare un buon giornalista non è il finale della trattativa(qualsiasi essa sia)ma la capacità del suddetto di metter a conoscenza dell' esistenza della trattaiva e raccontarne i passaggi.e campopiano ha fatto tutto questo.se poi per aver sbagliato le date si vuol dimenticare tutto il resto contenti voi...



Nessuno toglie meriti a campopiano che per primo ha parlato della trattativa mentre gli altri parlavano di Berlusconi che si strappava le vesti pur di non vendere il suo amato Milan. Ed e' anche vero che lui riportava notizie, giuste o sbagliate, e non speculazioni, si dice filtra ecc. Ecc. 
Detto questo sul mercato non ci ha azzeccato niente( non che gli altri abbiano fatto meglio) e da quando la trattativa e' in fase serrata, le Sue fonti hanno chiuso I rubinetti, anche giustamente, e lui al posto di essere piu' conservativo, ha continuato a separare date per cavalcare l'onda.
Quindi, sicuramente lui e' quello che nel complesso ha dato piu' notizie e fatto giornalismo e non gossip come altri, ma ad ora, ne lui ne altri pulpiti sono piu' attendibili perche' cosi' succede nelle fasi cruciali do questi negoziati


----------



## Edric (17 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No no, è più affidabile Di Stefano ed il suo "filtra pessimismo" pronunciato pochi minuti prima che il CDA di Fininvest accordasse l'esclusiva a Galatioto. Lo stesso Di Stefano che per settimane giurava che Brocchi sarebbe rimasto sulla panchina del Milan.
> 
> Oppure Alciato che elogiava Bee (che poi si è dimostrato un pagliaccio di prima categoria) e parlava di mitologiche "donne più ricche d'Australia"; questi sono i "giornalisti" affidabili seri e competenti, che riportano solo notizie certe e verificate



In effetti...

Ma poi, apro un piccolo OT visto che parliamo di Sky, è una mia impressione o il tempo dedicato alla Juve su Skysport24 è ormai ai limiti dell'imbarazzante ?
Cioè solo sul trasferimento di Pjanic (per quanto importante) mi par di rammentare una serie di servizi a go-go per una decina di giorni su tutte le varie fasi.

Non mi pare che le altre squadre "importanti" ricevano un tratttamento simile.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No no, è più affidabile Di Stefano ed il suo "filtra pessimismo" pronunciato pochi minuti prima che il CDA di Fininvest accordasse l'esclusiva a Galatioto. Lo stesso Di Stefano che per settimane giurava che Brocchi sarebbe rimasto sulla panchina del Milan.
> 
> Oppure Alciato che elogiava Bee (che poi si è dimostrato un pagliaccio di prima categoria) e parlava di mitologiche "donne più ricche d'Australia"; questi sono i "giornalisti" affidabili seri e competenti, che riportano solo notizie certe e verificate



ma infatti non è una gara tra chi è più bravo...sono tutti pessimi chi più chi meno...inventano e sparano balle a tutto andare solo per visualizzazioni e click vari...sono spesso in malafede....

semplicemente anche campopiano è uguale a loro...quando sapeva le cose le diceva ora non le sa ma le dice lo stesso...quindi spara cavolate....si è fatto pubblicità ed è andato in televisione quindi ha raggiunto il suo obiettivo...e ha fatto benissimo sia chiaro...è solo per dire che è uguale agli altri non è un santo....è un giornalista sportivo e rispecchia la categoria come tutti gli altri....

credo che molti siano un pò infastiditi dal fatto che a volte sembra quasi che è un parente di qualcuno che non si può criticare... mentre tutti gli altri non ci sono problemi e si possono anche massacrare di continuo...

comunque credo che a tutti gli utenti del forum,dal primo all ultimo,interessi che la cessione vada in porto più che di Campopiano Laudisa o pinco pallo!


----------



## cris (18 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> "andiamo a bar e non pensiamoci piu" é una soluzione anche questa


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Luglio 2016)

Oggi o domani sarà la nostra salvezza!!


----------



## Coripra (20 Luglio 2016)

Bù...

il buco nero ci ha inghiottiti... e risputati due giorni indietro.... 

Mi sembra di essere il sodio dell'acqua Lete....

... c'è qualcunoooooo???


----------

